

On Testing: Some Programmers Refuse to Get it - edw519
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2008_04_12.shtml#e960

======
gruseom
I'm sympathetic to a few of these points, but this is just weird:

 _If you write applications without tests then you are a bad person, incapable
of love._

Dumb attempt at humor? Maybe, but the zealotry of TDD advocates is to me a
pretty strong indicator that something's wrong somewhere.

